# Open Pool Time (Mulberry Pool) - Fort Collins



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Good thing the monday night football schedule has sucked this year. Been waiting for a good game of mule.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Monday the 7th - Open Pool is ON!*

Fort Collins Open Pool Starts Monday the 7th. 

Mulberry Pool
424 W. Mulberry St.
Fort Collins, CO 

8p to10p

Cost: $8.50

Please use North entrance, same as last year, to carry boats in & out.

They need a minimum of 6 boaters to cover costs.

Please feel free to call/text me if you have any specific questions.

Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Bumping this up for anyone who hasn't seen it that wants to come tonight.


----------



## trey (Nov 14, 2011)

Aw, I wish I had a kayak already


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Open Pool is ON for tonight: 11/14/11.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Pool is on tonight, probably not many going to be there so if you're considering coming you should.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Mulberry Pool Update:

The Pool will be Open for Roll Time every Monday from now till the end of the year with the exception of Monday December 26th. The pool will be closed the day after Christmas. Times are 8-10p.

Beginning in January they will transition to Wednesday evenings, starting with January 4th. Same times, 8-10p.

Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions, text/call.

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Monday November 28th - Open Pool is ON!*

Mulberry Pool is good to go for tonight, 11/28, 8p-10p.

Mulberry Pool Update:

The Pool will be Open for Roll Time every Monday from now till the end of the year with the exception of Monday December 26th. The pool will be closed the day after Christmas. Times are 8-10p.

Beginning in January they will transition to Wednesday evenings, starting with January 4th. Same times, 8-10p.

Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions, text/call.

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Nathan,
This thread is how Geardog pads his post count.... if you bump it how will he ever get his post count up.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Didn't make much difference last week, I was the only one who showed up. How am I ever going to learn to roll if nobody shows up to teach me?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Is the pool on for tonight? Last week there were just three of us, so I was worried that the pool might want to cancel.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Monday December 5th - Pool Time is On

Hey Leif,

Yes the pool should be open tonight. It may take a few consecutive weeks of low attendance to reevaluate. If I hear otherwise I'll post an update as quickly as I can.

Great Black Canyon post, well done brother.

Mulberry Pool Update:

The Pool will be Open for Roll Time every Monday from now till the end of the year with the exception of Monday December 26th. The pool will be closed the day after Christmas. Times are 8-10p.

Beginning in January they will transition to Wednesday evenings, starting with January 4th. Same times, 8-10p.

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Looks like I need to show up again with my one or all of my boys to help pad the attendance numbers again. We've missed the last two sessions.

Lenny - are you going to be there tonight?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif and Nathan better look out, I'm going to cartwheel over all of their hopes and dreams.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Monday December 19th - Open Pool Time is On.*

Open Pool Time tonight is good to go, 8p-10p. 

Mulberry Pool Update:

CLOSED - Monday December 26th, the day after Christmas. 

Beginning in January they will transition to Wednesday evenings, starting with January 4th. Same times, 8-10p.

Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions, text/call.

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey guys, we made a last minute decision to cancel tonights session due to the holiday and low attendance. We'll pick them back up after new years!


----------



## JD63 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't wait to get to Fort Collins. Have loved it since I was a kid and finally decided to move there in the spring. The Poudre river is my favorite place on earth. Just started paddling a small recreational kayak last spring, but I really want to learn whitewater. It's really great that the pools are available for a small fee. Got most of the strokes down, but need to learn the roll. Hope to meet you soon.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Any idea if there will be pool time from the 2nd through the 5th? Would definitely like some seat time. Got a sweet trip to Ecuador on the 7th. Even if the answer's no, thanks for putting the pool time together.

Greg Brigham


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg,

At this point the next scheduled pool time is Wednesday, January 4th, 8p-10p. 

Check back on the buzz on the 4th to confirm.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*JD63*

The Open Pool time at the Mulberry Pool is a great way to meet local boaters, plan trips, and of course to practice those strokes & rolls. Will be great to have a new face, welcome. Make sure you introduce yourself and I can put you in contact with some boaters qualified to help teach you some rolling tips.

See you soon.

Lenny.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

*pool time tonight?*



GearDog said:


> Greg,
> 
> At this point the next scheduled pool time is Wednesday, January 4th, 8p-10p.
> 
> ...


Is the pool session tonight still going?


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

I just spoke to the Staff at Mulberry Pool and we are ON for the Open Kayak Pool Time tonight, Wednesday, January 4th, 8-10p.

We have switched to Wednesday night, same time 8-10p.

Enjoy, Lenny.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Bump...

Good turn out last week, hopefully there will be again (that means you Spencer).


----------



## bigstonge11 (Jan 18, 2012)

*New-comers*

Hey, my girlfriend and I were thinking of coming in next Wednesday, the 25th, to work on/rediscover our rolls. Haven't really kayaked in a year and a half and would like to get some pool time to get our rolls down. Also wondering if anyone that attends would be down for giving pointers and possibly helping out a bit depending on how much we've forgotten. Let me know if this is cool and what usually happens there, thanks!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

bigstonge11,

Would be great to have you both join in. It's a really relaxed environment. Show up a few minutes before 8p. Bring your boats in the North entrance, if in doubt walk into the main West entrance, check in at the front desk, pay your $8.50/ea, then exit out the North door, grab your boats/gear and re-enter. Make sure your boats are clean before entering the pool.

There is always someone willing and available to give help and advice. The boating community around Fort Collins, for the most part, are some of the best people anywhere. 

My advice, jump in and enjoy, it will feel like you never left.

Feel free to text/call if you need anything.

970.481.7158

Lenny.


----------



## river_danno (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this different than the sunday night roll session sponsered by RMA?


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

river_danno

Yes. The Wednesday night pool time is put on by kayakers, not associated with any shop, and with the wonderful help of the incredible Mulberry staff. It's a Mulberry Pool event.

Check out a few of the previous posts for more detail. The more the merrier, hope to see you there.

Lenny.


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is the pool session on this week?
Thanks!


----------



## bigstonge11 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pool session still going this week?


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes sir, same time, same place, enjoy 

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

March 14th Wednesday 

Hey everyone, even tho it's Spring Break, I just received confirmation that the Pool Time is ON for this week, 8-10p.

Give a special thanks to Jeremy for being willing to come in and open this up for us.

Enjoy, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*March 28th Wednesday - YES*

Open Pool at Mulberry is ON for this week, 8p-10p.

Have not yet received the "end" date for the season, but will post as soon as I hear.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------

